

Ask HN: Is NSA tapping into Hacker News? - yeleti


======
switch33
Upvote for good joke.

------
masukomi
on the off chance this wasn't a joke it should be pointed out there would be
an associated gag order so they, like everyone else, wouldn't be allowed to
say. And if it was being done without a court order then HN probably wouldn't
be aware of it and again, couldn't say.

------
mrkmcknz
Isn't that like asking if the NSA is tapping into Newspapers...

------
tptacek
Yes.

